# Triple Cheesy Green Chili Squares...Low Fat & Low Carb



## Filus59602 (Jun 16, 2002)

TRIPLE CHEESY GREEN CHILI SQUARES 

Yields about 36 appetizer servings. 

4 eggs, beaten 
1/4 C. all-purpose flour 
1 T. butter or margarine, melted 
1/2 tsp. baking powder 
1/4 tsp. salt 
1/4 tsp. pepper 
1 C. cream-style cottage cheese 
1 C. shredded Cheddar cheese 
1 C. shredded Monterey jack cheese 
1 (4 oz.) can diced green chiles, drained 
Pimento strips (optional) 

Combine first 6 ingredients; mix until smooth. Stir in all cheese and chiles; pour into a greased 8-inch square baking dish. Bake at 350ºF for 30 minutes. Let stand 10 minutes; cut into squares. Garnish with pimento strips if desired. 

Per Serving: 44 Calories; 3g Fat (60.2% calories from fat); 3g 
Protein; 1g Carbohydrate; trace Dietary Fiber; 28mg Cholesterol; 97mg Sodium  ++++  Exchanges: 0 Grain (Starch); 1/2 Lean Meat; 0 Vegetable; 1/2 Fat;


----------

